
Resurrecting the Flower Crowns of Old Ukrainian Wedding Photos - lermontov
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/resurrecting-the-incredible-flower-crowns-of-old-ukrainian-wedding-photos
======
amykyta
I am from Western Ukraine and while I have seen women wear crowns of woven
flowers I didn't know that there was such a beautiful wedding tradition. Or
the fact that it's being resurrected for the sake of peacefully asserting
Ukrainian nationalism in the face of armed conflict and occupation by Russia.

------
lisivka
> Now, when the country is again fighting against Russia—the conflict between
> Ukrainian forces and Russia-allied separatist that started in 2014 is still
> ongoing, despite an official ceasefire—these wreaths are doing the same
> symbolic work.

It is not true. Russia invaded directly into Crimea and East Ukraine, with
very little help from locals. Moreover, Russians says on video that locals
don't want to war. 70% of people in East Ukraine are Ukrainians, anyway.
Official version was that Russia need to protect Russian-speaking Ukrainians
from other Ukrainians, because they will kill them.

~~~
vkazanov
Oh but they do burn people alive, don't they?

I think it's still quite possible to find Odessa videos on Youtube..

~~~
Const-me
There’re results of international investigation on Odesa tragic events:
[https://www.coe.int/en/web/kyiv/report-on-investigations-
of-...](https://www.coe.int/en/web/kyiv/report-on-investigations-of-odesa-
events) As you see, the report doesn’t support your accusation “they do burn
people alive”.

------
sandworm101
The headdresses are cool, but the models wearing them also have a story. The
modern models all look over eighteen. As they are wearing wedding garb, the
photographer chose adult women. Young, but still adults. The 'models' in the
historical photos are not. They are children by today's standards. Also, they
are much more robust people. They are round-faced well-fed healthy people. The
modern models are much thinner, with very different faces despite the obvious
racial similarity. You see this in nearly every historical recreation. No
matter how we try, our modern sensibilities are very difficult to overcome.

~~~
codezero
I pretty much agree, though their Instagram has a wider variety of models (by
age at least)
[https://www.instagram.com/third_roosters/](https://www.instagram.com/third_roosters/)

Also their Facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/TretiPivni/](https://www.facebook.com/TretiPivni/)

------
VuongN
Beautiful culture. It appears that headdresses are so much more than simple
ornaments in pretty much all cultures. When I got married, as a Vietnamese
male, I also wore the headdress.

I think there's much more to Ukraine than what we read or don't read on the
news.

As someone from the outside looking in, my heart breaks for many friends in
Ukraine who lost their homes. I wrote this for my Donetsk friends who had to
uproot: [http://nguonthieng.com/thirty-ba-muoi/story-of-the-
wind.html](http://nguonthieng.com/thirty-ba-muoi/story-of-the-wind.html)

------
viach
Oh my, I wish it was Indian feather crowns, at least there wouldnt be so much
hate in comments russian vs ukrainian

